# Plattekill 3/19/17



## JimG. (Mar 19, 2017)

I did not have high hopes for today; Hunter yesterday was a lesson in finding terrain not sun baked and crusty. Settled for some good bumps on Clairs.

I should have been more optimistic. Platty got 6" last night and the skiing including trees was just great:







Nice bumps on Clairs yesterday at Hunter:



This past week has been just amazing in the Catskills. I'll be at Belleayre the next 2 days.


----------



## Rambo (Mar 19, 2017)

Sunday 3/19/17. Turned into a sunny bluebird day. Awesome skiing at Platty.

Zand, Jim G., and Cornhead


----------



## Rambo (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 20, 2017)

Best day of the year for me. Snow was soft and everything was filled in.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 20, 2017)

Nice!  I was there Saturday.  Groomers were awesome.  Un-groomed and trees were chunky.  A little better in the PM after some traffic, but still, a great day.  

Looks like you guys got the best of the weekend for sure - nice!


----------



## goldsbar (Mar 20, 2017)

Great day!  My best day this year outside of a trip to Taos.  Sun is really strong this time of year and was already doing some damage, so we'll have to see how long it lasts.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 20, 2017)

Nice..


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 20, 2017)

I was there too Sunday.  Wicked!


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 20, 2017)

The Cliffs and Bridge Drop were excellent yesterday. Run of the day. 

Blockbuster was also fantastic.


----------



## Zand (Mar 21, 2017)

Glad I made the trip down there...Very fun hill to ski and the conditions were great. Nice to meet some new Zoners and ski with Jim G again after many years. I'd love to check it out again after a big dump when hopefully the sun won't kill the woods after 11 am.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 21, 2017)

Zand said:


> Glad I made the trip down there...Very fun hill to ski and the conditions were great. Nice to meet some new Zoners and ski with Jim G again after many years. I'd love to check it out again after a big dump when hopefully the sun won't kill the woods after 11 am.



Sunday turned out to be a great day. I think the first time I skied with you was one of the very first AZ gatherings. 

Platty really delivered.


----------

